# Japan Based Riders!



## Tokyo M3 (Feb 10, 2004)

Are there any Japan based riders on this forum? 

Although I live in Tokyo, I ride in the Kanto area, primarily in Guma and Nagano Preferecture. i am always looking for new trails and other riders to ride with...

Is there anyone out there?


----------



## danielpaul (Jun 22, 2004)

*Nagano Reply*



Tokyo M3 said:


> Are there any Japan based riders on this forum?
> 
> Although I live in Tokyo, I ride in the Kanto area, primarily in Guma and Nagano Preferecture. i am always looking for new trails and other riders to ride with...
> 
> Is there anyone out there?


Hey there! I live in Nagano city and I'm trying to find some riding friends. I've benn doing some local stuff, but interested in new places. Sorry I don't have much beta on rides around here, but I'm finding a few. Do you snowboard or ski?


----------



## WeylessXPRider (Jun 14, 2004)

I'm in Japan, but I'm no where near the Nagano area, I'm live in the Yokosuka.


----------



## Bobbysix (Feb 28, 2004)

WeylessXPRider said:


> I'm in Japan, but I'm no where near the Nagano area, I'm live in the Yokosuka.


Hi Guys, I regulary ride in the Zushi/Yokosuka area. Check out the trail review section on this website, Asia and pacific/Japan. There are some trails that I ride there.
Recently I went to hakone and found some nice singletrack around Lake Ashinoko.
If you want any more details, then mail me.
Bobbysix.


----------



## Kaijin Gaijin (Aug 31, 2004)

*Sapporo Rocks*

Hey,
I'm up in Sapporo and the riding is sick. I'd go as far as to say it's better than a lot of the riding I used to do back in Uni in Vermont. Hokkaido is a rare paradise in the concrete jungle of Japan. Niseko is just getting it's foot in the door with summer mountain biking too. Give it a year or two and it may be THE spot for riding in Japan. Move North! I spent three year's in Hiroshima struggling to find anything even tolerable. There's too much to ride here, I don't have enough free time


----------



## 38lolo (Oct 12, 2004)

Tokyo M3 said:


> Are there any Japan based riders on this forum?
> 
> Although I live in Tokyo, I ride in the Kanto area, primarily in Guma and Nagano Preferecture. i am always looking for new trails and other riders to ride with...
> 
> Is there anyone out there?


Hello, I live in Tokyo too (near Ikebukuro) and me tto, I'm looking for other riders. Actually, I don't ride a lot, not because I have no time, not because I have no bike, but just because 1) I dont really know where to go... 2) I don't have a car and it is a problem for going outside tokyo. Or maybe by train but I never did. I have a GT i-drive. I'm not a pro, not a beginner, just intermediate (don't be affraid if my English is not perfect it is just because I'm French). Laurent.


----------



## dirtybike (Nov 11, 2004)

*Nagano Rides*



danielpaul said:


> Hey there! I live in Nagano city and I'm trying to find some riding friends. I've benn doing some local stuff, but interested in new places. Sorry I don't have much beta on rides around here, but I'm finding a few. Do you snowboard or ski?


Mail me or phone if you want to get some rides in Nagano
Brett 090 9359 8870
[email protected]


----------



## RioGrande (Nov 26, 2004)

*Tokyo area*

Hi,

I live in Tokrozawa (Seibu-Ikebukuro Line) and wanted to know if anyone knew of trails nearby. I read there were supposed to be some trails out near the Seibu Dome and Sayama Lake, but I haven't found them yet. If anyone knows of any or other trails nearby (maybe Hanno-Chichibu area) that would be great.

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## markfielding1977 (Jul 11, 2004)

RioGrande said:


> Hi,
> 
> I live in Tokrozawa (Seibu-Ikebukuro Line) and wanted to know if anyone knew of trails nearby. I read there were supposed to be some trails out near the Seibu Dome and Sayama Lake, but I haven't found them yet. If anyone knows of any or other trails nearby (maybe Hanno-Chichibu area) that would be great.
> 
> ...


Hiya Chris,

I live in Kawagoe and work mainly in Sayama. I've heard that Sayama lake is meant to be nice but I have not ventured down there yet. I go up to a place called Ogose which is a 20 min train ride from Sakado on the Tobu Ogose line. What kind of riding do you do? I've got a Cannondale Jekyll 600 so around here I just do trail riding. What about you? Let me know if you wanted to go out for a ride sometime and we could meet up....possibly near the seibu dome!!!!!!!! Cheers, Mark


----------



## 38lolo (Oct 12, 2004)

Hello Chris, hello Mark,

Two weeks ago I went to Kaneko (Hachiko Line) for riding with Japanese friends and there are many good trails there. I can't really explain because I get there by train and after we went to the track by car but it's not to far from the station (5-10 minutes). I guess if you try to reach the mountain, you will find the trails... By the way, any of you is going to ride the Tokyo Enduro in two weeks ? It's a downtown road race for flat-bar bicycles... An mtb wis slick tires is fine for that!

http://www.funride.jp/event/2004/tokyoEDw/main.htm

Bye
Laurent


----------



## RioGrande (Nov 26, 2004)

markfielding1977 said:


> Hiya Chris,
> 
> I live in Kawagoe and work mainly in Sayama. I've heard that Sayama lake is meant to be nice but I have not ventured down there yet. I go up to a place called Ogose which is a 20 min train ride from Sakado on the Tobu Ogose line. What kind of riding do you do? I've got a Cannondale Jekyll 600 so around here I just do trail riding. What about you? Let me know if you wanted to go out for a ride sometime and we could meet up....possibly near the seibu dome!!!!!!!! Cheers, Mark


Mark,

Meeting up sounds good, though it would have to be in the New Year as Xmas is too busy. What are the trails like that you ride - if I get organised and get a bike back I could venture up that way at some stage also.

Chris


----------



## markfielding1977 (Jul 11, 2004)

RioGrande said:


> Mark,
> 
> Meeting up sounds good, though it would have to be in the New Year as Xmas is too busy. What are the trails like that you ride - if I get organised and get a bike back I could venture up that way at some stage also.
> 
> Chris


Hiya Chris
The New Year sounds cool. Xmas will be pretty busy here too (Thailand is on the cards). Ogose (where I ride) is pretty cool. There are lots of mountains ranging from about 200m to around 800 ish metres...You very rarely see anyone on the trails when you get into the mountains...In over 20 hours of trail riding up there, I hvae only seen one person, and he was a hiker...... The mountains are mainly covered in trees so its really nice....What sort of bike have you got? As you can probably see, I've got a Cannondale Jekyll 600 which is ok for trail riding. I'll post a few pics (If I can work out how to do it) of Ogose.


----------



## markfielding1977 (Jul 11, 2004)

38lolo said:


> Hello Chris, hello Mark,
> 
> Two weeks ago I went to Kaneko (Hachiko Line) for riding with Japanese friends and there are many good trails there. I can't really explain because I get there by train and after we went to the track by car but it's not to far from the station (5-10 minutes). I guess if you try to reach the mountain, you will find the trails... By the way, any of you is going to ride the Tokyo Enduro in two weeks ? It's a downtown road race for flat-bar bicycles... An mtb wis slick tires is fine for that!
> 
> ...


Hi Laurent. Sounds like you had fun at Kaneko. Just checked Kaneko and its less than an hour away from me on the train. What sort of trails were they? Would you recommend it? What maps did you use? Or did you just use Japanese friends knowledge of the area? Nope I woun't be at the funride in Tokyo.

Cheers

Mark


----------



## 38lolo (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi Mark. There many kind of track, easy and not esy at all. I guess it's a kind of “big spot“ close to Tokyo because we met many other MTBriders there. I do recommend it but I can't give many explanations because I just went there once. I got a map which explains how to get to the track from the station and I'd like to send you it but it seems than it is not possible to send image on mtbr forum... If you have an email adress, I'll send you the map. Bye, Laurent


----------



## markfielding1977 (Jul 11, 2004)

38lolo said:


> Hi Mark. There many kind of track, easy and not esy at all. I guess it's a kind of "big spot" close to Tokyo because we met many other MTBriders there. I do recommend it but I can't give many explanations because I just went there once. I got a map which explains how to get to the track from the station and I'd like to send you it but it seems than it is not possible to send image on mtbr forum... If you have an email adress, I'll send you the map. Bye, Laurent


Hi Laurent, Thanks for tghe reply. If you get chance, would it be possible to send a copy of the map to 
[email protected]

Thanks in advance. I might go over there on Thursday is possible....I went to Sayama lake today before work for a few hours. Was pretty cool

Thanks again

Mark


----------



## RioGrande (Nov 26, 2004)

38lolo said:


> Hello Chris, hello Mark,
> 
> Two weeks ago I went to Kaneko (Hachiko Line) for riding with Japanese friends and there are many good trails there. I can't really explain because I get there by train and after we went to the track by car but it's not to far from the station (5-10 minutes). I guess if you try to reach the mountain, you will find the trails... By the way, any of you is going to ride the Tokyo Enduro in two weeks ? It's a downtown road race for flat-bar bicycles... An mtb wis slick tires is fine for that!
> 
> ...


Laurent,

I didn't know about the Tokyo Enduro, if you do it I hope you enjoy! I'll try and check out Kaneko, it sounds good. I need to buy a bike bag first though, so time for some Xmas shopping!

Chris


----------



## Double Drop (Oct 10, 2004)

*What's equipment availability / cost like in Japan*

Hi,

I'm going to live in Japan for a year (or two- we'll see) from April 2005. Should I bring my mountain bike, or can I pick up something out there? Is there a wide choice of bikes (and components) ? Is everything bike related horrendously expensive?

Ideally I'd want a 4-6" full suss, but I guess my final choice would be dependent on terrain. I'm hoping to hit some hardcore Japanese trails and ride down Mt Fuji, I hope I won't be disappointed!

Thanks in advance, maybe see you at some point in the future....

Matt


----------



## Bobbysix (Feb 28, 2004)

Double Drop said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm going to live in Japan for a year (or two- we'll see) from April 2005. Should I bring my mountain bike, or can I pick up something out there? Is there a wide choice of bikes (and components) ? Is everything bike related horrendously expensive?
> 
> ...


Compared to the US, stuff here is expensive. I am from the UK, so the prices here are about the same as I usually pay. Basically, you can get anything here that you can get in the US or UK. And some US bike shops will ship here, so you can get cheaper stuff online. If you have a decent bike, I would bring it with you, it might work out cheaper than buying one over here. 
Where are you planning on living? I live in kanagawa, which is about one hour from Tokyo. The quality of the trails depend on where you live. Places like Nagano have good trails. Some probems you may have are finding good trails, especially if you don't have a car. An average ride for me consists of 50km of road work for 10km of off road. Local knowledge is priceless too. The trails around my area are quite short and technical, with lots of rocks and roots. You can ride on a hardtail, but you can go faster on a full sus. I have both and I mainly use my full sus for trail work.
Check out the trails section of this website for more information, but there aren't many trails listed there for Japan. I guess there aren't that many gaijin (foreigners)mountain bikers here.
Also check out this guys site. He has video and reviews of the trails that I ride every week. www.mountainbikebill.com
If you want any more information, then you can mail me or reply on here.
Bobbysix.


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2004)

Out of interest, are you guys using anything in Japan like yahoogroups? We're using it in Korea and it's a great way for ex-pat bikers to hook up with each other. I assume there are more riders in Japan than in Korea too - the ex-pat biking community in Korea is pretty close knit.

It would be good to arrange some cross-the-sea bike rides in the future. You know, Japan-based bikers coming over to sleep on our couches and check out the Korean biking scene then vice-versa.

What's the story with the locals and their reactions to seeing bikers on the trails? The Koreans are a very friendly bunch when it comes to that kind of stuff. Free fruit and makkolli (rice wine), and the occasional grope at your legs.

Cheers,

Duncan


----------



## RioGrande (Nov 26, 2004)

38lolo said:


> Hi Mark. There many kind of track, easy and not esy at all. I guess it's a kind of "big spot" close to Tokyo because we met many other MTBriders there. I do recommend it but I can't give many explanations because I just went there once. I got a map which explains how to get to the track from the station and I'd like to send you it but it seems than it is not possible to send image on mtbr forum... If you have an email adress, I'll send you the map. Bye, Laurent


Laurent,

I'd appreciate it if you could send me the map as well as I'm interested in heading out there during the upcoming holidays. My email address is [email protected]

Thanks in advance,

Chris


----------



## markfielding1977 (Jul 11, 2004)

38lolo said:


> Hi Mark. There many kind of track, easy and not esy at all. I guess it's a kind of "big spot" close to Tokyo because we met many other MTBriders there. I do recommend it but I can't give many explanations because I just went there once. I got a map which explains how to get to the track from the station and I'd like to send you it but it seems than it is not possible to send image on mtbr forum... If you have an email adress, I'll send you the map. Bye, Laurent


Hi Laurent

Thanks for the map of Kaneko. I have not been up there yet but plan on doing so in the New Year. I'm off to Thailand for 18 days on Monday for a Holiday so the mountain bike shoes will be hung soon. Went out to Sayama lake again today (about a 1 hour ride from my house). I'll post some pics. Thanks again for the map.


----------



## achawalla (Dec 18, 2004)

*here in miyazaki*

there's some riding........but not nice like Hokkaido from what I heard, would love to be up there, Hokkaido, snow, ummm.........


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

*hajimemashite!*

Hey guys, I just got to Japan a couple of weeks ago. I currently live in Hikone, Shiga-ken, right on Lake Biwako. There looks like there might be quite a bit of riding here, but I really don't know. My Nihongo is not that good yet, and unfortunetly I did not bring any of my bikes (I'm from Michigan, US), all I have is a cheap commuter. Any idea about the riding in Shiga, I really don't know if there are restrictions for bikers on any of the trails around here, I haven't had as much time as I would like for exploring, and it keeps snowing occasionally. As you can probably tell, I am a total gaijin! I would love to come to the Nagano area to do some snowboarding too. Any idea if there are places in that area that rent bikes out, and what might I expect for rates?? Any help would be much appreciated.
I'm almost thinking about having a family member back in the states ship my bike over here, any idea what that might cost, and how long it might take, also what carrier should I use. Even if I don't hit the trails much, I'm dying to get some urban riding in, I've seen many excellent opportunities to bust out a manual down a sidewalk or ride some wheelies. Lot's of Trials opportunities too! If only I had my quiver of bikes readily available, I miss them so!  Sorry for all the questions, but I really want to bike here while I'm in Japan! Thanks, Dave
btw- nice pics!


----------



## ntj (Nov 30, 2004)

*tsukuba-san!*

Did a bit of shuttling at Mt Tsukuba (Ibaraki prefecture) today, and I'm keen for more. I wasn't really keeping an eye on how long it took, but we rode a pretty technical dh trail with plenty of blind cornrers, some rocky drops where you have to pick your line well, and some off-camber sections have to be respected. I'm still smiling just thiniking about it, if anyone lives out east of Tokyo and wants to give it a shot some time, lemme know.


----------



## The Kikukawa Kid (Nov 26, 2004)

I'm here (Tokyo). Let's go.


----------



## ntj (Nov 30, 2004)

The Kikukawa Kid said:


> I'm here (Tokyo). Let's go.


Do you get tuesdays / wednesdays off? If so, let's go!


----------



## niku (Apr 19, 2005)

*Kyoto, Japan*

Konnichiwa!

I'm on a trip here in Kyoto currently and I wonder if there are any good shops around? I surfed the web, but couldn't find any. Shimanos pages are in Japanese, so I can't figure them out. Any suggestions on LBS in Kyoto are greatly appreciated!! Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## peteer01 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Yokohama/Tokyo riding? Trains?*

Hey everyone,

My fiancee and I live in Kawasaki (Musashi-Kosugi St. between Shibuya and Yokohama) with our two mountain bikes. I've got two questions:

1. So far all of our cycling is city biking or riding along the Tama River. Is there any place you can reach pretty easily by bike around Tokyo/Yokohama that is even halfway decent? (For some kind of enjoyable off-road riding. Nothing too difficult or scenic, just something aside from riding along the same river.)

2. Neither of us have, or want, a car. None of our friends (nor her family) have a car that can accomidate two bikes. How do you guys get your bikes from place to place? Have you had any difficulties taking them on subways/trains/shinkansens? If anyone has any horror stories about why NOT to even consider this, let me know.

With Golden Week now upon us, I'd really like to try to do some nice riding, but that means crowds everywhere. Also, I work the typical 9am-8pm, M-F type of job, so taking my bike on the train during non peak hours on a week day and riding around Shinjuku Park on weekday while everyone else is working isn't really an option, unfortunately...

Anyway, any advice or experience relating to either question is much appreciated, and if you live near by, drop me a line.

- Eric


----------



## ntj (Nov 30, 2004)

Hey Eric,

I can help you with one of your queries:

I always take my bike everywhere by car, but I once bought a bike in Shinjuku and took it home to Kashiwa, Chiba, on the train using a bike bag. Tioga makes them, they are about Y4000 and sold in most city bike shops. You just take the front wheel off and strap it to the back with a velcro thing. I wouldn't do it in anything resembling peak time, but at 10pm it was fine.

If anyone else is looking for some good FR/DH and XC trails, try Takamine in Ibaraki prefecture. I went there yesterday and the DH course gave me the giggles more than once with its corners and jumps. It's Y2000 for the day + Y500 per lift up the hill in the van. Worth every yen, I'm keen to check the xc trails next. Check http://www.actionsports.co.jp/news_and_event/news_and_event.html.


----------



## peteer01 (Apr 26, 2005)

ntj,

Thanks so much for the great advice.



ntj said:


> Hey Eric,
> 
> I can help you with one of your queries:
> 
> I always take my bike everywhere by car, but I once bought a bike in Shinjuku and took it home to Kashiwa, Chiba, on the train using a bike bag. Tioga makes them, they are about Y4000 and sold in most city bike shops. You just take the front wheel off and strap it to the back with a velcro thing. I wouldn't do it in anything resembling peak time, but at 10pm it was fine.


First, I definitely need to look into picking up a bike bag for my fiancee and myself. As embarrassing as it might be to carry a bike this way, it's a lot better than carrying the assembled bike on the train or not biking at all...



ntj said:


> If anyone else is looking for some good FR/DH and XC trails, try Takamine in Ibaraki prefecture. I went there yesterday and the DH course gave me the giggles more than once with its corners and jumps. It's Y2000 for the day + Y500 per lift up the hill in the van. Worth every yen, I'm keen to check the xc trails next. Check http://www.actionsports.co.jp/news_and_event/news_and_event.html.


Thanks for this piece of info too. Any idea on whether or not there's a relatively easy XC course there? I know beggars can't be choosers, but my fiancee will be all the more willing if I can assure her it's a good "beginner" course.

Anyone else know any XC trails relatively near Tokyo? (Assuming I can take our bikes on the train with the train bag, closer to the station is better.) I'd love to try to get some kind of hybrid biking/ryokan two-day trip in...

- Eric


----------



## ntj (Nov 30, 2004)

I'm guessing the xc trails at Takamine aren't too beginner-friendly, but there is a 'mtb' course in Makuhari, Tokyo Bay, which is fairly short and boring, but not too bad for a first try of mtb riding. There are some dirt jumps there if you are that way inclined too. Everything else I know is a bit beyond beginners or too far away. The Makuhari course is near the exhibition buildings, right on the water, and next to a mental hospital(!)


----------



## peteer01 (Apr 26, 2005)

ntj,

I can see why you said there is an "mtb" course. It's only 800m, huh? Funny thing is, when I showed it to my fiancee, her reaction was, "I think I can do that..." as if it were a little intimidating.

Anyway, if anyone wants a map (in Japanese) or information on the Makuhari MTB trial, here are some links: (Map on the first link)

http://www.asahi-net.or.jp/~fz6t-sby/cycling/makuhari_bike.html
http://www.pref.chiba.jp/syozoku/j_kouen/park/makuhari/sisetu.html#bike
http://coco.cococica.com/hp54/index.asp?patten_cd=16&page_no=301

I expect that getting my fiancee comfortable with a few laps of that will be enough to open her up to the idea of longer trails...but first we need to get out there...and to do that, we need helmets...so I'm guessing the trip will have to be post-GW. 

(FYI, Japan does not require helmets for daily riding. The Makuhari Messe MTB trail does require a helmet and an "off-road bike")

My fiancee's been planning to buy a helmet at a LBS after I receive mine. However, due to problems with supergo.com, I will not get my helmet during GW as I expected. (see http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=97221 for more info.) Since I'm a big guy, and my head is far more rectangular than the round Japanese helmets, I chose supergo.com and then JensonUSA to try to get a large helmet from the US. (http://www.helmets.org/round.htm)

Do any of the rest of you in Japan have a particular online store or two outside of Japan that you use to get those things that you can't get locally? I'd be interested to know who's good for international shipments.


----------



## markfielding1977 (Jul 11, 2004)

peteer01 said:


> ntj,
> 
> I can see why you said there is an "mtb" course. It's only 800m, huh? Funny thing is, when I showed it to my fiancee, her reaction was, "I think I can do that..." as if it were a little intimidating.
> 
> ...


Hi there
I did have a few problems with getting a helmet in Japan but mainly because the Japanese do seem to have very large heads. My local LBS in Ikebukuro (Galaxy) has quite a few XL to cater for the Japanese market. I've never bought a helmet online as one manufacturers size is different to another. I just shop around and managed to find loads of different sizes and models. I managed to by both my XC and full face DH helmet here with little or no trouble!!!!!!! 
Heres a pic of me at the first race of the Japanese DH race season in Hakodateyama (Shiga Ken)


----------



## peteer01 (Apr 26, 2005)

*My head = not round*



markfielding1977 said:


> Hi there
> I did have a few problems with getting a helmet in Japan but mainly because the Japanese do seem to have very large heads. My local LBS in Ikebukuro (Galaxy) has quite a few XL to cater for the Japanese market.


Mark,

Thanks for the response. Next time I'm in Ikebukuro, I'll have to try to find that Galaxy store! (Any more specific directions or and address or website?)

Regarding the helmet, I only tried on Ls, which were what I was finding at the primarily mama-chyari oriented LBSs. They didn't fit. But it wasn't the size that had me buy online, it was the shape. During my search, I was told Japanese helmets are much rounder than non-Japanese helmets, which are more rectangular.

from http://www.helmets.org/round.htm :

_"...A helmet made for the Japanese market has to be much rounder inside than those normally sold in the US or in Europe. It will feel uncomfortable on most Caucasian heads. Many Americans of Asian extraction find it difficult to find a good fit in the US market.

One obvious solution for a rider with a round head is to buy a helmet made for Japan. .."_

What I was seeing, hearing and reading all seemed to tell me the same thing, that an American helmet would be a better purchase.

Hope that answers your question of why I'm waiting for my helmet to show up in the mail.


----------



## shonan_surfer (May 15, 2005)

*I'm still here*

I've been here for five years (riding for two) and I live in Hino-shi (near Tachikawa) I usually ride around the okutama and hinode area's but if I have the time I go down to my favoirte trail ( you can read the review) near Tanzawa lake. If there are others around who would like to get together for a ride contact me. I usually ride trails and x country but not on the road ever!


----------



## Bobbysix (Feb 28, 2004)

shonan_surfer said:


> I've been here for five years (riding for two) and I live in Hino-shi (near Tachikawa) I usually ride around the okutama and hinode area's but if I have the time I go down to my favoirte trail ( you can read the review) near Tanzawa lake. If there are others around who would like to get together for a ride contact me. I usually ride trails and x country but not on the road ever!


Shonan Sufer, do you live near the Shonan area in Kanagawa?


----------



## shonan_surfer (May 15, 2005)

Bobbysix said:


> Shonan Sufer, do you live near the Shonan area in Kanagawa?


no, like i said i live in hino city. i surf in the shonan area usually at tsujido or around the rivermouth. hence the name. where do you live at bobbysix?


----------



## Bobbysix (Feb 28, 2004)

I live in Chigasaki. You know it right? 
I ride in the area, mainly Zushi and Yokosuka. There are some decent trails in the area, check out my reviews on this site.


----------



## midnightcharger2 (Sep 22, 2005)

*I live in Nagano, looking for riders*

Just moved from the states to Nagano, I watched the dh race on NHK the other day which forced me to get back into the sport after 10 years. Looking to find other riders that know the area and trails (when I get my trek y22, about 2 weeks apx)

all are welcome to contact me via email at [email protected].

Thanks FRANK


----------



## free-rider_down-hiller (Jun 1, 2005)

cool forum


----------



## jgtokyo (Apr 23, 2010)

Anybody want to ride at Tama Hills Military Base just outside of Tokyo, near Kawasaki. I can get you in. Good 5k MTB course.


----------



## wheeliam (Feb 16, 2011)

any riders from Kansai region? buzz me up.


----------



## angrybee (Nov 22, 2005)

wheeliam said:


> any riders from Kansai region? buzz me up.


hey wheeliam,

Some shuweeeet trails here in Osaka, and we are Single Speed and beer addicts.

-Aki


----------



## wheeliam (Feb 16, 2011)

angrybee said:


> hey wheeliam,
> 
> Some shuweeeet trails here in Osaka, and we are Single Speed and beer addicts.
> 
> -Aki


hi aki,

Cool to hear that you got nice trails in Osaka! Do you ride regularly?

I'm also running a singlespeed 29er. Hope I could ride with you guys sometime. 

BTW I'm from Hyogo (30 mins from Osaka by car) and we also have good trails here (Mt Futatabi and Mt Rokko).

See you around!

- Wheeliam


----------



## walli77jp (Nov 8, 2007)

jgtokyo said:


> Anybody want to ride at Tama Hills Military Base just outside of Tokyo, near Kawasaki. I can get you in. Good 5k MTB course.


That would be great! I live in Kawasaki and sometimes ride the (rather short) trails in Inagi or near Machida and I always envied you guys for your woody hills. Yoroshiku!


----------



## twinracer (Sep 1, 2008)

wheeliam said:


> hi aki,
> 
> Cool to hear that you got nice trails in Osaka! Do you ride regularly?
> 
> ...


I have a buddy rides in rokko. If you need his info let me know.


----------



## jgtokyo (Apr 23, 2010)

I will be going on the 16th of November. I will be at the gate at 1045-1100 for anyone interested. We will ride from 1100-1300 then eat lunch at the lodge. 

Johnny G


----------



## walli77jp (Nov 8, 2007)

arrrgh! Have to work on weekdays:madman:.
Another time then. Enjoy your ride!


----------



## freeryder (Feb 3, 2004)

walli77jp, 
Noticed you live in kawasaki, and ride inagi area. 
I now live close to inagi and ride therf quite often. 
I also ride with guys frm the base, in okutama area. Great trails there. 
Im recently off frm riding having flu, but once i get well, we may be able to meet up sometime ? 
Depending on your favor, we can ride in okutama area. 
We re rather on AM/FR side. 
Jst drop me a line, if youre interested!


----------



## Blaster1200 (Feb 20, 2004)

angrybee said:


> hey wheeliam,
> 
> Some shuweeeet trails here in Osaka, and we are Single Speed and beer addicts.
> 
> -Aki


Maybe I'll see you next spring when I visit my wife's family!


----------



## Seth5495 (Nov 19, 2011)

I didn't bother reading most of the post cause it went dead for so long. To the last couple posters, I'm moving to NAF Atsugi in February or March. Let me know if any of you guys are still in the area, still ride. It looks like there's a few good places to ride in that area but I don't know where to begin. It's a ways of still but I'm excited to get out there and ride.

Seth


----------



## rusty rhino (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm in Yokosuka and waiting for my bike to arrive and looking to ride. I searched and saw a few trails around the area just looking for someone to ride with.

Jason


----------



## angrybee (Nov 22, 2005)

Blaster1200 said:


> Maybe I'll see you next spring when I visit my wife's family!


Blaster1200,

Just shoot some PM to me if your plan is fixed. We Osaka SS brigade welcomes you!

-Aki


----------



## Metanoia (Jun 16, 2007)

*rims i'm giving away*

hi, just wanted to post this in here as the boards i frequent here in japan are mostly on road biking.

i'm giving away 2 sun ringle double track rims 36h powdercoated in white. these rims are bombproof but is heavy, i'm giving them away to anyone who wants it. pickups are at the kawasaki station, please PM me if you are interested. thank you!


----------



## That Geo Guy (Apr 14, 2008)

Just moved here from Wisconsin at the beginning of October - still need to get my bikes shipped here (Bro works for Fed Ex so that helps) but living in Nagoya City, and no car I think will make it a little hard to hit up the trails in the surrounding areas.

That being said ... HI! Minus the continuous itch to ride, living here has been great thus far!


----------



## Iwakunimark (Mar 9, 2007)

I am in Yokosuka and live in Ikego. Lots of trails in the area and a few great LBS's. PM me if you want to meet up and ride.


----------



## Iwakunimark (Mar 9, 2007)

m3rider said:


> I'm in Yokosuka and waiting for my bike to arrive and looking to ride. I searched and saw a few trails around the area just looking for someone to ride with.
> 
> Jason


Did you get your bike?


----------



## rusty rhino (Jul 29, 2011)

Iwakunimark said:


> Did you get your bike?


I did and I'm planning to ride this weekend with another guy. You want to ride?


----------



## tnd2gen (Feb 12, 2012)

Kawaiso! Bouken ga dekinai


----------



## DLew (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm in Okinawa. Are there any here personnel stationed near Kadena?


----------



## Iwakunimark (Mar 9, 2007)

Kawaiiso dewa imasen, yo. 

There is a large group of us riding together in Yokosuka now. Check out mtbgaijin.com if you want to join up.


----------



## blueskyy (Mar 29, 2012)

I live way up north in Aomori! I think the odds of anyone else on the boards living in the area is next to zero. Anyway, I have yet to hit up any trails, hopefully I can in a few months. There's still snow here so...


----------



## replicant (Apr 29, 2012)

Nagano over here. 

About 30 minute ride to Fujimi Panorama - apparently DH heaven according to the locals. But I have yet to do much DH >.<


----------



## rusty rhino (Jul 29, 2011)

replicant said:


> Nagano over here.
> 
> About 30 minute ride to Fujimi Panorama - apparently DH heaven according to the locals. But I have yet to do much DH >.<


There are a few of us planning on doing a trip up to Fujimi. Not 100% sure when but I'm stoked about it.


----------



## replicant (Apr 29, 2012)

If you're going for the DH have at it!

If you're going for XC don't waste your time. 70% of the time I was slipping through lightly packed rocks and none of the XC trails bring you back to Panorama but instead leave you in the middle of nowhere on the nearby highway. 

Also, avoid going during any public holiday/long weekend. Just like how they commute/drive Japanese are terrible when it comes to respecting personal space on the trails. And if you're not blasting downhill on a busy day, some dudes will be up on your ass rubbing your rear tyre ironically yelling "sumimasen". 

Great place though!


----------



## rusty rhino (Jul 29, 2011)

replicant said:


> If you're going for the DH have at it!
> 
> If you're going for XC don't waste your time. 70% of the time I was slipping through lightly packed rocks and none of the XC trails bring you back to Panorama but instead leave you in the middle of nowhere on the nearby highway.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads up. Much appriciated :thumbsup:


----------



## mosquitos (Feb 14, 2004)

anybody ride around Kobe in Kansai Area?

Biwa lake seems nice to ride, less steep than Kobe for singlespeeding


----------



## wheeliam (Feb 16, 2011)

Here! I rode Mt. Futatabi twice (first with gears, 2nd in ss!) i didnt ride it again. The trail's so rough & has lots of rocks & stairs (coz it's a people's park). 

Havent heard of Biwa lake, where's it?


----------



## HelgenX (Aug 23, 2012)

Any riders in Fukuoka? This is probably the most major bicycle city in all of Japan. There's a bike shop at least every 5 streets and thousands of people riding day and night, in packs too!


----------



## replicant (Apr 29, 2012)

HelgenX said:


> Any riders in Fukuoka? This is probably the most major bicycle city in all of Japan. There's a bike shop at least every 5 streets and thousands of people riding day and night, in packs too!


Helgen from Hypebeast?

Damn small world.


----------



## HelgenX (Aug 23, 2012)

replicant said:


> Helgen from Hypebeast?
> 
> Damn small world.


Haha, yes indeed. What's up. I have mad interests so I'm all over the net I suppose! You in Asia too?


----------



## replicant (Apr 29, 2012)

Yeah based in Nagano-ken. 

Gotta do something when all the snow melts - MTB was the only natural choice!


----------



## MichaelinOsaka (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi,

I'm in Osaka.. I usually do x-country in Mino, or the foothills in back of Horuji Temple in Nara. Have a car, would be nice to ride with some other people. (Can only fit 2 bikes) Also, would like to try new places. I'm long term here, so even if this message is a old, please feel free to contact me.


----------



## JohanM (Oct 3, 2012)

*New in Yokohama*

Hello,

Just arrived in Yokohama and am looking for someone to ride with.
I mainly do XC or All mountain and I have a car so I can get to the hills.

Hope to see you soon
Johan


----------



## Jack0207 (Jan 29, 2012)

JohanM said:


> Hello,
> 
> Just arrived in Yokohama and am looking for someone to ride with.
> I mainly do XC or All mountain and I have a car so I can get to the hills.
> ...


Hey Johan,

Where abouts in Yokohama?

I am living in Minatomirai and have been meaning to get down for a ride with the guys from Yokosuka but still haven't found time in between work and family. Let me know when you are up for a ride.

Matt


----------



## JohanM (Oct 3, 2012)

Hi Matt,

Good to here there are others in the same situation!
I live close to the Ishikawacho station so not very far from you.
How would next week-end suite you? Saturday?

Johan


----------



## Jack0207 (Jan 29, 2012)

Next weekend is probably out already - Motogp qualifying on Sat and golf @ Hakone and Fuji on Sunday. Am free the weekend after that? Have sent you a pm anyway with my contact details.

Matt


----------



## GeloBeans (Oct 21, 2012)

Hi guys! I live in yamato(kanagawa) im looking for other mtb bikers here in japan, kinda bit lonely riding alone

Sent from my SO-01C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zahgurim (Aug 12, 2005)

I live/ride based out of Seoul. Have some holiday time coming up in July/Aug, and I'd like to hit up Japan. Because the beer is so much better in Japan. 

I've previously taken my urban thrasher to Fukuoka, via the Busan/Fukuoka ferry, and bounced around the city. I want to get my tires dirty this time, and hit up DH/AM trails as I haven't done any trail riding in Japan yet... I've heard of Furano, but don't know many details. And Niseko has a bike park in the works? Is it going yet?

So... to everyone living in Japan: Where are the best trails to hit up? 
DH parks/shuttled gravity trails/epic AM pedally-adventures? 
Is Fuji rideable? Yotei-san, in Hokkaido?

Thanks!


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

I'd be interested in similar info as zahgurim above.
Oh and completely agree about the beer haha! mmmm Hitachino Nest nomitai!



Also heavily wondering if anyone on this forum has ridden at I Izumi Bike Park in Fukui??
How is it overall? A lot of runs/trails/variety?
Just saw an article on it in the most recent Decline Mag. 
I'll be heading back to Osaka around august/sept. and looking to ride some lift access dirt!
Any idea how far that Izumi bike park is from Osaka? Is it in Gifu??


----------



## mosquitos (Feb 14, 2004)

MichaelinOsaka said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm in Osaka.. I usually do x-country in Mino, or the foothills in back of Horuji Temple in Nara. Have a car, would be nice to ride with some other people. (Can only fit 2 bikes) Also, would like to try new places. I'm long term here, so even if this message is a old, please feel free to contact me.


Hi!
Still arround kobe and having a car now, looking forward to new place to ride, are you still around?


----------



## thing (Oct 29, 2007)

Hey guys I live in Tokyo and I'm currently a student on my 3rd year at Waseda University. I used to work for Y's Road Shinjuku but just recently quit. I'm riding around a Salsa Mukluk and don't know the trails that well but I like going to 7 Kuni in Hanno, Saitama.


----------



## fraal (Mar 19, 2009)

Any other Sapporo members out there? PM me! I mainly do xc, and will have a fatbike in a week or two ^_^


----------



## RiskyMosaic (Dec 26, 2013)

Hi
I live in Tochigi Prefecture. Have found about 8 rides at Kogashiyama. (古賀志山） It is where they hold the Japan Cup road race in October but there are also bike　and logging tracks which are offroad-able.
The mountain is 500m and the tracks vary from short and steep, to longish and steepish to longish and flat. (By long I mean 5 or 6 minutes)
I see roadies all the time on the road course, but have never seen anyone else on a mountain bike so it is almost like a private mtb area.
To get to the top you can ride up the asphalt road, then turn off for the trails so getting up is easy. 
The trails take a little finding so if you want to check them out I can go there with you on weekends. There is a pretty big carpark for meetups. Reply on here if you are interested. 
Any level, but hardcore down-hillers may get a little bored.
Peace


----------



## icehouse82 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hello All, new to the forum. Anyone live near Misawa or know of any good trails around the area?

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## winkplay (Apr 24, 2012)

Hi,

I travel for work to Tokyo on a quarterly basis. Would love to try riding in the mountains of Japan nearby Tokyo. Anyone that can show me the way and we can ride together? I read there is a bike park not too far off too. Please PM me.


----------



## fraal (Mar 19, 2009)

Hi Winkplay, check out the facebook group "Mountain Bike Gaijin" - they're active in Tokyo.

Cheers,
Alex.


----------



## Crymnik (Feb 5, 2015)

Hello~ I just joined mtbr, and I'm right here in the heart of Tokyo! Not many trails around here so, can't get out too often. :/ Still can't wait for this darn winter to end!

Thanks,
Kinari


----------



## winkplay (Apr 24, 2012)

Crymnik said:


> Hello~ I just joined mtbr, and I'm right here in the heart of Tokyo! Not many trails around here so, can't get out too often. :/ Still can't wait for this darn winter to end!
> 
> Thanks,
> Kinari


Kinari,

Are you familiar with the trails around Tokyo? If so, can I join you for a ride next time I am in Tokyo?


----------



## Crymnik (Feb 5, 2015)

Hello~ There aren't many trails in Tokyo but travelling a few hours south east ish there are quite a few. I haven't visited many either :/ How often do you come to Japan or do you live over here?


----------



## winkplay (Apr 24, 2012)

Crymnik said:


> Hello~ There aren't many trails in Tokyo but travelling a few hours south east ish there are quite a few. I haven't visited many either :/ How often do you come to Japan or do you live over here?


I travel to Tokyo every 3 to 4 months for business. I read there is a bike park about 2-3 hours train ride away? Have you been there?
Maybe we can go together the next time I am there?


----------



## 856141 (Jul 31, 2019)

Tokyo M3 said:


> Are there any Japan based riders on this forum?
> 
> Although I live in Tokyo, I ride in the Kanto area, primarily in Guma and Nagano Preferecture. i am always looking for new trails and other riders to ride with...
> 
> Is there anyone out there?


Hello there, I notice this is an old topic but was wondering if you've managed to find more riders and more trails. I live in Osaka so I guess I have to be thankful for Minoh, Kobe, and other little trails being nearby. But my impression is that the options are lacking and that the sport is not nearly as popular as it is in other parts of the world... I haven't read the whole topic, but I'm interested in knowing your experience even if you might have left the country or the sport...


----------



## wheeliam (Feb 16, 2011)

AlbertHenry said:


> Hello there, I notice this is an old topic but was wondering if you've managed to find more riders and more trails. I live in Osaka so I guess I have to be thankful for Minoh, Kobe, and other little trails being nearby. But my impression is that the options are lacking and that the sport is not nearly as popular as it is in other parts of the world... I haven't read the whole topic, but I'm interested in knowing your experience even if you might have left the country or the sport...


yup, roadbike is more popular in kansai area. I live in Kobe, I stop going to trails here due to unfriendly courses and rough terrain (but good for general public as the trails are designed for hiking & trekking.


----------



## sinfony78 (Dec 2, 2012)

hey everyone.
going to be traveling to Japan in march, flying in and out of tokyo. wanted to see if there were places nearby i could rent and bike. unfortunately don't know much about Japan, but we will probably try to take a train and hit up another area (probably osaka). anyone able to let me know where i could take the family so they could eat a ton of sushi and i could go ride for a half-day? 
would be happy to meet up with anyone if they are free, as well.

thanks


----------

